# Onyko NR-5009 to Denon AVR-X7200WA



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm Switching from the 3 Year old Onkyo that I has to be send back for the HDMI recall but will be back in 3 Weeks. So I'm getting the Denon. I'm I making the right decision to go with the Denon and when I get the Onkyo back sell it please give some suggestions or advice anything would be great ....All Klipsch Setup, Heard Denon Sounds better with Klipsch. Also my friend has all Klipsch with a Denon AVR-4311 and it sounds great. Thx all for your input


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

HomeTheater1010 said:


> I'm Switching from the 3 Year old Onkyo that I has to be send back for the HDMI recall but will be back in 3 Weeks. So I'm getting the Denon. I'm I making the right decision to go with the Denon and when I get the Onkyo back sell it please give some suggestions or advice anything would be great ....All Klipsch Setup, Heard Denon Sounds better with Klipsch. Also my friend has all Klipsch with a Denon AVR-4311 and it sounds great. Thx all for your input


Yes, you will be happy with your decision. If not try the Onkyo.


----------



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

So far the Denon is better with Movies but Music is Bad so far !


----------

